# Calf/ Goats coats???



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey All,

Quick question about some coats I came across. I have the opportunity to buy FIVE calf coats for $80; they are brand new in the box still. I know they wouldn't be exactly goat coats and not likely as nice as the NW ones, but they seem like they would be pretty close. For 5/$80 sure seems like it may be worth trying and adding an extra strap or two if needed, no? Thoughts? Anyone else use one?

I believe this one is identical:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....=35193439963&gclid=CJrFgciTrbkCFbFDMgodtmsAAQ


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Goats are pretty hardy and usually don't need coats. My neighbor got a goat coat for her nubian because the goat shiver some really cold nights. Why do you think you may need coats for your goats? I may get couple for my pack goats to use when we go packing where they would sleep outside.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Goats are indeed hardy creatures, but it never hurts to have some coats "just in case". I modified some calf coats for Cuzco when he was little. Goat coats need leg straps.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I hear you...I just came across a deal on these coats and wondered if it was worth getting them just in case for packing in the mountains when it rained too much.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, if they are the right size for your babies this winter I'd say go for it. Sounds like a pretty good deal. You'll probably find that your goats outgrow them by next year though. These are for newborn calves and would not fit a grown pack goat. For full-grown wethers you need to get something made for large goats or adult miniature horses. If you're wanting to get something for packing in rain on the trail, you might even consider something like tarps or rain ponchos cut to size and tied on with baling twine. Something like that could even be cut to fit over both pack and goat. A lot of people string up a tarp tent for their goats so they don't need to wear coats in camp if it rains.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Catahoula, the one area where I need goat coats is high mountain hunts in September. We go into areas of Montana and Idaho in mid- September where my Ober boys have a summer coat. There fleece has not grown in yet. Over night they go from living at 2,300 feet to 6,400 feet in elevation. Our nights are in the 40 to 50 degree temp range and suddenly the are in the 20 degree range. We go in the woods for 2 weeks at a time. I cannot afford to take a chance on inducing night time cold stress on working goats. I custom made goat coats the have a moisture resistant fleece on the inside and gortex on the out side. My goats accepted them without a problem and sometimes I think they like them.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

idahonancy said:


> Catahoula, the one area where I need goat coats is high mountain hunts in September. We go into areas of Montana and Idaho in mid- September where my Ober boys have a summer coat. There fleece has not grown in yet. Over night they go from living at 2,300 feet to 6,400 feet in elevation. Our nights are in the 40 to 50 degree temp range and suddenly the are in the 20 degree range. We go in the woods for 2 weeks at a time. I cannot afford to take a chance on inducing night time cold stress on working goats. I custom made goat coats the have a moisture resistant fleece on the inside and gortex on the out side. My goats accepted them without a problem and sometimes I think they like them.


I hope you have gotten these coats already! We live in the mountains at 8200' elevation. My goats are pretty hardly living in a metal barn with one side open. But if I were taking them packing even a couple thousand feet higher, I would take along coats...just in case. I rather have the coats than not. When I first ask why you need coats, I actually forgot I was in the pack goat forum.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Pictures, pictures, pictures...


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanno said:


> Well, if they are the right size for your babies this winter I'd say go for it. Sounds like a pretty good deal. You'll probably find that your goats outgrow them by next year though. These are for newborn calves and would not fit a grown pack goat.


Thx. In the end, I decided to pass on these. I won't have my "babies" until late spring or early summer.

I have two 2.5 yr olds I will be picking up from a fellow forum memeber in a couple of weeks.


----------

